# Scent free goats



## rainygardener (Apr 8, 2009)

Please forgive me for asking this question, I mean no offense. I love goats, they are sweet and I'd love to have a few for daily production, but just can't stand the smell. Are there any breeds that have less of an odor than others?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

What smell? Bucks smell during rut. Poo smells. All animals have their own distinct odor. 
So are you talking about that buck odor, poo odor, or just their natural scent that tells the nose your not smelling a dog?

The bucky odor can be solved by not having any bucks.
The poo odor can be kept hardly detectable by keeping pens clean.

Their natural scent that makes them smell like a goat and not a dog will never change. A dog smells like a dog, a cat like a cat and a goat like a goat, no matter what the breeds. But unless I am actually sniffing them close, I dont notice any smell to goats.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

interesting, isn't it. I loved the smell of my horse. My husband talked me into a donkey when I was missing the horse. Donkeys don't smell like horses. In fact they smell more like unwashed human hair. And other people might say, "No they dont!". But to me they did.
Now goats...The bucks stink when in rut. Some more all through the year and others mostly just during rut. I also heard that some stink more than others, it could depend on age and/or breed. I have not that much experience. My Pygmy buck stunk more than my Alpine buck. Was it age (he was older) or breed, I know not. But he also stunk for longer. Also when they were housed near does that go into heat they can stink longer. I don't notice a 'stink' on the does. But then my nose is not offended by the general goat 'boquet' at all. 
I guess IMO the bucks are the stinkers. The does don't stink.
If that helps.
As Riverpines stated, is the barn clean?
Pam


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Hm. *My* goats don't stink. And I am up close & personal with them when milking . . . .

NeHi


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

My boys are a bit smelly but not the girls. The family dog smell worse than the goats.


----------



## pokyone42 (Mar 1, 2006)

My goats do not smell at all, other than like alfalfa, and I LOVE that smell!  Bucks DO smell during rut. (Breeding season.)


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My goats don't smell (2 does and a wether) Their poop doesn't smell or attract flies either. My horses have a distinct horse smell that I love...but not the goats...nothing.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I think the goats smell less than any of our other animals. The dog defiitely smells more, the horses do too (although I love that smell), the cow smells alot and the ducks and chickens.. well now. Male goats smell horrific, IMO, which is why I borrow one rather than keeping one. I can lean right into our does when milking and I don't smell anything and I am picky about stinkage.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo (May 7, 2007)

Even bucks don't have to smell bad, it is pretty common around here to cauterize the scent glands located between the horn buds when dis-budding. We did that with our buck, and it's totally worth it! We have a buck and he only has a slight smell during the rut when he pees on his front legs and beard--unfortunately we haven't found a solution for that yet!!!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

The local toy store might have some of the plush breed.


----------



## shelleydar (Mar 2, 2008)

I've got a REALLY sensitive nose and my girls don't smell - at least my goat girls...now the chickens is another story...


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

jil101ca said:


> My boys are a bit smelly but not the girls. The family dog smell worse than the goats.


Especially my little bug Max... he stinks Bruce Almighty has a musk... but not too bad.... the girls all smell very clean. However, as with any farm animal... you do need to keep their quarters clean... or it will smell like holy ----!


----------

